
Magnolia to The Matrix: was 1999 the greatest year in modern cinema? - longdefeat
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/jan/10/magnolia-to-the-matrix-was-1999-the-greatest-year-in-modern-cinema
======
coldtea
Judging from the two ho-hum movies mentioned (Magnolia, Matrix) the answer is
no.

------
slashblake
1994 hands down

